# Home theater/recording studio



## tweeksound

Here's a nice one on YouTube!

YouTube - Home theater introduction

Any one else got a home theater/recording studio combo?

A panoramic would be cool!


----------



## drf

mine is, in the making anyway. I am having problems extracting cash from the vacuum tho.:sad:

I still nedd to find a way to set it up so I can have:

2x pc's
7x amps
2x x-overs
1 or 2 pre-amps
2x multi-fx
2x 1/3 oct eq's

in a 6ft rack with air circulation :scratch:

Photos are here.


----------



## tweeksound

How many rack spaces does all the gear require and how many do you have?

That'll be quite the system when it's up and running.

I dig the Jackson in the corner.


----------



## drf

the amps will need 2 units each, however because they are in the same room aas the recording and movie watching I want to passively cool them (or at least run minimal fans) so I am thinking 3 units for each.

the 2 pc's will need 4 units each the eq's will need 2 and the rest 1 each.
So thats a total of 39units in a 40 unit rack. So i am either going to have to hope the fans are quiet on the amps or not want to add more later e.g patch panels, compressors, etc.

Because I was using this as atheatre also I wanted to have my dvd player in the rack but i think I will have to have that as part of one of the pc's.


----------



## tweeksound

Sorry,.. by pc do you mean a computer or power conditioner?
I assume you mean computer since you plan to run a DVD with it :0)

I can suggest putting the hottest pieces on top such as the PCs and the amplifiers which you probably know. Then perhaps a single larger fan can point at the spaces in between the hotest gear?

Or get another rack?
That would solve the DVD problem and the space/heat issue.

Thenyou could have room for compressors, processors, and preamps later on.

Otherwise, it is a pickle. Good luck!


----------



## tonyvdb

Not a "true" recording studio but I do video Editing using an Amiga Video Toaster/Flyer system:








I have moved to a now house since this picture so its set up differently but its opposite of my Home theater room seen below:








I still need to upload the final almost finished room as this is not how it looks now but you sort of get the idea.


----------



## tweeksound

Very Nice!

Do you do video freelance or for fun?


----------



## tonyvdb

Its a little of both, I do weddings on a fairly regular basis and have done some promotional work for companies throughout North America.
I have been so busy with my "Real" work that I have not done allot of video work in the past few months.
Videos that I make for my family tend to get a bit dramatic as I am so picky as to the "shot" I get and the final product looks more like a movie than just home video.


----------



## drf

Hey tony, how many computers are running on that desk? Do you have trouble keeping it clean? It looks like my desk about 1 hour after a real good cleanup.


----------



## tonyvdb

There is actually only two computers. The main PC is now a Dell AMD Dual core 4600+ the other one in the upper right is an old Amiga 4000 that I do all my video editing on. I run a program called The Video Toaster/Flyer. Its all nonlinear tapeless editing on hard drives that are located in the Black tower beside it. I have over 100gb of SCSI drive space in there (that gives me about 12 hrs of space for high quality D2 video).
My setup since I moved is spread out a bit more but still gets messy at times:newspaper:


----------

